# Why is my AC not working?



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 27, 2016)

I removed the top panel to clean the indoor coils. I also removed the gas vent. I tried to run the AC with these off, but it didn't work.

I assumed it didn't work because the stuff was taken off.

But when I put it back on, it still doesn't work, even when the fan is set to on the fan doesn't blow.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 28, 2016)

Some units have a safety interlock.  Are all the screws back in and all the panels seated properly?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 28, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> Some units have a safety interlock.  Are all the screws back in and all the panels seated properly?



Where could I see this safety interlock?

The screws and panels are not all back in, but it worked when they were slightly ajar, just not off all the way.

When I put the panel back on, it didn't work.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm not a HVAC tech, but it could be a screw, it could be a key that fits into a slot when the panel is in properly.  Posting the brand name, model number and approximate age might help get more specific answers.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 29, 2016)

Rheem Prestige Series Super Quiet 80 Two-Stage

Model RCFL - HM4824AC

Manufactured in 2008.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Rheem Prestige Series Super Quiet 80 Two-Stage
> 
> Model RCFL - HM4824AC
> 
> Manufactured in 2008.



There is a switch on one of the doors to the furnace.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 29, 2016)

nealtw said:


> There is a switch on one of the doors to the furnace.



The door of the furnace is closed. I also tried manually pushing the button when it was off with the fan set to on. No luck.

Any next troubleshooting steps? I nicked the wire coming from the thermostat. I don't think I hit it enough to disrupt electricity flow, but it's possible.

The thermostat is on.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2016)

Did you turn the breaker off before removing door?:hide:


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 29, 2016)

Do you have the thermostat set to a temp that would trigger the AC?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 29, 2016)

The breaker is on. The thermostat is set to a proper temperature.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2016)

There should be a light switch close by that turns everything off. If all switches are in correct position, You will have check for power at each to see if power is getting to the switch and then thru it.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 30, 2016)

nealtw said:


> There should be a light switch close by that turns everything off. If all switches are in correct position, You will have check for power at each to see if power is getting to the switch and then thru it.



That worked. Thanks.


----------

